# Kann man damit Frauen beeindrucken?



## axam (25 Nov. 2015)




----------



## Chamser81 (25 Nov. 2015)

Da wäre mir mein Auto viel zu wertvoll um es bei so einer Aktion zu riskieren. Frauen hin oder her!

Danke


----------



## pectoris (25 Nov. 2015)

zum glück würde das bei meinem wagen nie funktionieren.


----------

